# B16 Sentra SE-R



## SentraSer517 (Apr 24, 2008)

Im interested in getting my car fixed up. So far i have a Greddy TI-C exhaust. Seems pretty weird cuz the exhaust did not go to my cat. I also have a INJEN CAI coming soon on its way. These are the only performance mods i can get on my car so far. When will there be more parts for the SE-R. 
Do you guys prefer nismo parts over the other aftermarket brands ? 

thanks guys


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

The Greddy is just an axle back and not a full catback. Nismo doesn't currently offer anything for the 07-08 SE-R/Spec Vs as of yet. A header is in the works from Kar Life. Also, in the works is a turbo kit. That of course will take some time to release the full kit. You could do up a custom kit. So far there's only 1 turbo B16 Sentra that I know of.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

*B16 Performance*

Lots of suspension but not much performance right now.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

You could go with lightweight rims and suspension to give your car better feel while driving.


----------

